# Long distance job...



## GlennL (2 mo ago)

Last Thanksgiving my wife and I flew down to our daughter's house to enjoy the holiday...well sorta!
She and my son-in-law recently had a new home built, and wanted built-ins on either side of the fireplace. They didn't like what the builder offered...soooo it was up to good-ole-dad to do.

I had previously took all the measurements, and build everything at home. The shelves and cabinet tops were built slightly oversize to be scribed in place. I shipped it down FedEx Freight 2 Day, which is the way to go, because it it doesn't arrive on time...it ships for free. Everything was stacked on a single pallet, and arrive undamaged, but it took 5 days...yup, it shipped for FREE!!! I was fortunate enough to borrow a table and miter saw, and shipped down a bunch of my tools I knew I needed.

We never worked a full day, as we were supposed to be on vacation! It a few days to completely install with the wiring for the lights, and painting. I typically will use my HVLP system to spray the finish, but didn't as there was a fair amount of cutting that had to be done to fit everything.

In the end, I had a very happy and appreciative daughter and son-in-law, and I was very happy with the way it came out!

I decided to do a "time-lapse" video with my GoPro just to see how it would come out. If you're interested in seeing the build process...take a look.






Here's the before and after pictures...


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice work! Thanks for posting! The little puck lights on each shelf are a nice touch!


----------



## lpottratz (5 mo ago)

nice job well done brother !!!!


----------



## Half Fast Eddie (Jan 12, 2022)

You want praise for that? That’s what dads are for. 

Just kidding … nice work, especially considering the distance. I usually end up doing something for my daughter every trip. And in the process she’s building her tool collection … at my expense.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Great job. That certainly is a different way to build something. 

George


----------

